# Batch for search and copy in Win7



## Mathew75 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello
i need help


i need a special batch with the following specials to start undercover in a win7 64 bit home:




search in drive A, B, C and D for the folder/file with the name "cave"
this folder "cave" maybe has 60 GB
if found - the batch has to copy this folder/file "cave"
into the drive M and there in the folder/file "test"

important is that:
the run the search 
and the copy must be done in secret (no window may rise)

I've searched a few days for a solution
but I can not 

a specialist can help me here?

Mathew


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Cannot be done in batch as it will always open a cmd.exe window. Might be able to do it in a different programming language but since your intention is to do this secretly we have no idea what your intentions are and you may not get any help at all.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This is not something that we can help with so I'm closing this thread.


----------

